# 2 bowfishing bows w the good reels and 6 arrows



## Gar King Fishing Guides (Jul 11, 2012)

one is mounted on a bear bow (older but works great)
other is mounted on a camo jaguar recurve bow 
and six good arrows ( not the ones with the crappy tips)

$250 obo for the both of them and all arrows 

281-661-0458 
eddie 

any resonable offer will be considered need to get these out because i no longer run a bowfishing guide service any longer


----------

